# FreeBSD 9.2 and 10.3 dummy net kernel panic



## kirush (May 12, 2016)

Hello!
NAS had 9.2 and problem was regular it was rebooted, I tried to install 10.3 but problem does not solved 
May be can somebody help me.

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault whilein kernel mode
cpuid =0; apic id =00
fault virtual address   =0x4000000388
fault code              = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer     =0x20:0xffffffff8094f1c9
stack pointer           =0x28:0xfffffe011e26b960
frame pointer           =0x28:0xfffffe011e26ba00
code segment            =base0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1,long1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL =0
current process         =0(dummynet)
trap number             =12
panic: page fault
cpuid =0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff8098e390 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
#1 0xffffffff80951066 at vpanic+0x126
#2 0xffffffff80950f33 at panic+0x43
#3 0xffffffff80d55f7b at trap_fatal+0x36b
#4 0xffffffff80d5627d at trap_pfault+0x2ed
#5 0xffffffff80d558fa at trap+0x47a
#6 0xffffffff80d3b8d2 at calltrap+0x8
#7 0xffffffff80a84b67 at ip_input+0x4a7
#8 0xffffffff80a24092 at netisr_dispatch_src+0x62
#9 0xffffffff81a75f7c at dummynet_send+0x10c
#10 0xffffffff81a75b93 at dummynet_task+0x293
#11 0xffffffff8099f1c5 at taskqueue_run_locked+0xe5
#12 0xffffffff8099fc58 at taskqueue_thread_loop+0xa8
#13 0xffffffff8091a4ea at fork_exit+0x9a
#14 0xffffffff80d3be0e at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime:5h23m9s
Dumping371out of 4062 MB:..5%..13%..22%..31%..44%..52%..61%..74%..82%..91%

Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/if_igb.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/if_igb.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/accf_http.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/accf_http.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/coretemp.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/coretemp.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/netgraph.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/netgraph.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_ipfw.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_ipfw.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ipfw.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ipfw.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_car.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_car.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/dummynet.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/dummynet.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/uhid.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/uhid.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ums.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ums.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_socket.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_socket.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_mppc.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_mppc.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/rc4.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/rc4.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_ether.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_ether.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_pppoe.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_pppoe.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_tee.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_tee.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_pptpgre.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_pptpgre.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_ksocket.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_ksocket.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_iface.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_iface.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_ppp.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_ppp.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_netflow.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_netflow.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_tcpmss.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_tcpmss.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_bpf.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_bpf.ko.symbols
Reading symbols from/boot/kernel/ng_vjc.ko.symbols...done.
Loaded symbols for/boot/kernel/ng_vjc.ko.symbols
#0  doadump (textdump=<value optimized out>) at pcpu.h:219
219     pcpu.h:No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb)#0  doadump (textdump=<value optimized out>) at pcpu.h:219
#1  0xffffffff80950cc2 in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:486
#2  0xffffffff809510a5 in vpanic (fmt=<value optimized out>,
    ap=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:889
#3  0xffffffff80950f33 in panic (fmt=0x0)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:818
#4  0xffffffff80d55f7b in trap_fatal (frame=<value optimized out>,
    eva=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:858
#5  0xffffffff80d5627d in trap_pfault (frame=0xfffffe011e26b8b0,
    usermode=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:681
#6  0xffffffff80d558fa in trap (frame=0xfffffe011e26b8b0)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:447
#7  0xffffffff80d3b8d2 in calltrap ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:236
#8  0xffffffff8094f1c9 in __rw_rlock (c=0xfffff80066e52c38, file=0x0, line=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_rwlock.c:430
#9  0xffffffff80a84b67 in ip_input (m=0xfffff80033b42e00)
    at /usr/src/sys/netinet/ip_input.c:593
#10 0xffffffff80a24092 in netisr_dispatch_src (proto=<value optimized out>,
    source=<value optimized out>, m=0x0) at /usr/src/sys/net/netisr.c:976
#11 0xffffffff81a75f7c in dummynet_send (m=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/dummynet/../../netpfil/ipfw/ip_dn_io.c:665
#12 0xffffffff81a75b93 in dummynet_task (context=<value optimized out>,
    pending=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/dummynet/../../netpfil/ipfw/ip_dn_io.c:625
#13 0xffffffff8099f1c5 in taskqueue_run_locked (queue=0xfffff8000c4b1400)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/subr_taskqueue.c:342
#14 0xffffffff8099fc58 in taskqueue_thread_loop (arg=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/subr_taskqueue.c:563
#15 0xffffffff8091a4ea in fork_exit (
    callout=0xffffffff8099fbb0<taskqueue_thread_loop>,
    arg=0xffffffff81a7a5b8, frame=0xfffffe011e26bc00)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_fork.c:1027
#16 0xffffffff80d3be0e in fork_trampoline ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:611
#17 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
Current language:  auto; currently minimal
(kgdb)
```
Full log attached.


----------

